# Tissot PRC 200



## akira (Apr 12, 2008)

What are your opinions about this watch?
Price/quality?

I now have the PRC 100 for a while and I'd like to change (but keep it)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I purchased one a few months ago & am very happy with it. Keeps good time, is a solid well put together watch that visually looks like it could or should be worth more than what it is. 

Mine is on the black leather strap which IMO gives it a more elegant look ;-)


----------



## akira (Apr 12, 2008)

Riker said:


> I purchased one a few months ago & am very happy with it. Keeps good time, is a solid well put together watch that visually looks like it could or should be worth more than what it is.
> 
> Mine is on the black leather strap which IMO gives it a more elegant look ;-)


Nice one you got there.
What's the accuracy on the PRC 200? Any idea?
I agree with you that it looks more expensive.
Does the black leather strap have a good durability?


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi!

I also have the black dial version with SS strap, but recently thinking of changeing it to leather. I really like this watch, comfortable, sporty still quite elegant!being a quartz, it is pretty accurate but I don't have any specific info on it:think:

As for me, I say buy this, you won't regret it. But only choose the black dial version

couple of pics:


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

akira said:


> Nice one you got there.
> What's the accuracy on the PRC 200? Any idea?
> ...


Since he has a Longines VHP I'm sure he didn't buy the PRC for it's accuracy. ;-)

5 to 30 seconds per week is what the PRC can do ... (about what the Longines will do in a year).


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> Since he has a Longines VHP I'm sure he didn't buy the PRC for it's accuracy. ;-)
> 
> 5 to 30 seconds per week is what the PRC can do ... (about what the Longines will do in a year).


Yeah, my Longines VHP PC Conquest does keep damn fine time. I must admit however, that I have been reasonably impressed with the PRC200. I estimate it has given me about a +/- 4/5 seconds a month.

The leather strap on the PRC200 is pretty good quality. Certainly better than the SS bracelet.

Here a pic of my Longines & PRC200 together. |>


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Love my PRC200, can't go wrong with that one!

Blaise, sorry to bug you with a question but where did you find that Tissot stand? Looks cool - want one!


----------



## akira (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a clear picture of the leather wrist band?:think:


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

akira said:


> Does anyone have a clear picture of the leather wrist band?:think:


Here are a couple of very quick pics I just took for you. Gives you a pretty good idea. In perfect light & camera conditions the strap does not have as much of a shine as it does in some pics. It looks quite good. Hope this is what you are after |>


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Here are two more of the same pic. ;-)


----------



## akira (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for the pics, looks great on ya.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

akira said:


> Thanks so much for the pics, looks great on ya.


No problem at all. |>


----------



## jimbo123 (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't have any pics at hand but one thing I'll say is that it's a great looking watch. It may only be quartz but there's something that made me keep looking at it through the shop window. I bought it last November and get many compliments but more importantly, I still get a pleasure everytime I look at it :-!.

I went for the black dial/leather strap which IMO is the best look.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Agreed jimbo, it certainly does have a presence about it & yes IMO, it does look more distinguished with the black leather. ;-)


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Dasser!

I fished it out of the 'bay'...$9.99+shipping. i think it worths the price;-)

wanted to buy one earlier from a local AD, but he said it belongs to Tissot, can't sell it, just use it:think:


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

I think you got a bargain! I think will have to get lucky if there's to be another one on eBay! Keeping my eyes peeled.....


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure there'll be more, I let you know if i find something;-)


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

That would be great, thanks! Also looking to copying the strap you've got it on - v nice indeed! :-! 

I'm not usually this much of a style-thief btw :-d


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

No worries I don't mind...'till you won't pass me by on the street, but I think it's not gonna happen;-) 

I think the Golfer is pretty nice, quite expensive but worths the price!!!!

let me know if you get it done|>


----------

